# Prewar Shelby Western Flyer Wishbone - Back Alley Bruiser



## jlively970 (Feb 13, 2021)

Here’s my latest project, not sure of the year..  Scored this bike Western Colorado - not too many prewar bikes I find out here..  this bike was rumored to have sat in front of an antiques shop in LA for 50 years — was completely crusted solid.

Came with a non OG front wheel and added a few maybe incorrect parts to add some style and improve ride-a-bility...  

Rides smooth and solid - only sound is rubber on the road.

Thanks to @Mr. Monkeyarms for assistance and knowledge in dealing with the crusty kind and the 2.35 wide ballooners!

Before as found 
















After


----------



## JRE (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice. I love my Wishbone Shelby.


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 14, 2021)

JRE said:


> Nice. I love my Wishbone Shelby.
> 
> View attachment 1357328



Wow that’s beautiful


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 14, 2021)

jlively970 said:


> Here’s my latest project, not sure of the year..  Scored this bike Western Colorado - not too many prewar bikes I find out here..  this bike was rumored to have sat in front of an antiques shop in LA for 50 years — was completely crusted solid.
> 
> Came with a non OG front wheel and added a few maybe incorrect parts to add some style and improve ride-a-bility...
> 
> ...



Man, diggin on those grips... What are they?


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 14, 2021)

The bar ends are vodka bottle toppers from a local distillery that have the perfect diameter and grips are custom stained leather, has a great feel and look.  Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 14, 2021)

Wow, your effort really made that bike look great!     Looks like it’s raring to go and can’t wIt to zip around the block!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 14, 2021)

Rides4Fun said:


> Wow, your effort really made that bike look great!     Looks like it’s raring to go and can’t wIt to zip around the block!



Much appreciated, when the streets thaw that is...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 14, 2021)

jlively970 said:


> The bar ends are vodka bottle toppers from a local distillery that have the perfect diameter and grips are custom stained leather, has a great feel and look.  Thanks for noticing!



When you get time, can you show a better pic of them?


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes will do


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 14, 2021)

Great looking bike Josh!!   

I particularly like the fact that you got a great deal on it, in my home town!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 14, 2021)

@jlively970 what brand/name are those tires? I kinda like the "serpent" look they have going on from what I see


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 14, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Great looking bike Josh!!
> 
> I particularly like the fact that you got a great deal on it, in my home town!!
> 
> Enjoy!!



Gracias amigo - who woulda thunk I’d pick something in yur hometown??  I figured you had already found everything out there !!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 14, 2021)

Howdy @Superman1984 - @Mr. Monkeyarms gave me those tires after they didn’t fit his Shelby with fenders...we believe they were taken off an Elektra bike.  They have a cool diamond pattern on the sidewall, very smooth!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 14, 2021)

Howdy @Superman1984 - @Mr. Monkeyarms gave me tires after they didn’t fit his Shelby with fenders...we believe they were taken off an Elektra bike.  They have a cool diamond pattern on the sidewall, very smooth!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 14, 2021)

Howdy @Superman1984 - @Mr. Monkeyarms gave me those tires after they didn’t fit his Shelby with fenders...we believe they were taken off an Elektra bike.  They have a cool diamond pattern on the sidewall, very smooth!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 16, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> When you get time, can you show a better pic of them?



Leather grip pics


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2021)

Love the wishbone frames!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 16, 2021)

jlively970 said:


> Leather grip pics
> 
> View attachment 1358982View attachment 1358983
> 
> View attachment 1358984



Thanks..


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 16, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Love the wishbone frames!
> 
> View attachment 1359023



yeah, that's a sweet ride - how does the Shelby Shock-Eaze fork ride? Haven't had the chance to ride one..Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JRE (Feb 16, 2021)

Love the Shock Ease forks


----------



## JLF (Feb 18, 2021)

What a cool bike and great transformation!  I have a few of these myself with similar patina.  The vodka bottle bar ends is a cool idea.  I’m going to go have a look through my tequila bottles right now!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 20, 2021)

JLF said:


> What a cool bike and great transformation!  I have a few of these myself with similar patina.  The vodka bottle bar ends is a cool idea.  I’m going to go have a look through my tequila bottles right now!



Hopefully not empty bottles...


----------

